# Is there anyone breeding Miniature Donkeys in Ontario?



## MiLo Minis (Feb 8, 2009)

I am looking for a Miniature Donkey breeder in Ontario. If you are one or know of any, could you please PM me. Thanks!


----------



## Adell Equine (Feb 9, 2009)

http://www.donkeydirectory.com/canada/ontario.asp - There is some on there.

But what I would do is go to the Canadian Livestock Records web page and look up the members for the Donkeys. Then you will have a list of people that have papered Donkeys. Click on the name, then view animals and if you see they have both males and females its likely they are breeders.

I think this is a direct link - http://www.clrc.ca/cgi-bin/list.cgi?_list=...mp;_province=ON


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 10, 2009)

Here is a few to check out:

http://pekardminidonks.ca/default.aspx

www3.sympatico.ca/nancyvon/index.htm

You can also go to www.gotdonkeys.com and look under Canada, you might find more breeders listed on there.

Corinne


----------



## MiLo Minis (Feb 12, 2009)

Thank you so much for your help! I know next to nothing about donkeys and didn't even realize there was a directory for them. Much appreciated!!!


----------



## SHANA (Feb 21, 2009)

You may want to try Sandra Marcellus of Sarabeau Stables in Ingleside, Ontario. She breeds donkeys too.


----------

